# house



## pasha (Jan 2, 2016)

how can i leave the house without panicing anxiety shortness of breath feeling like faint dizziness and hypervigalance? help im trapped in house


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

So at home you feel fine?


----------



## pasha (Jan 2, 2016)

mezona said:


> So at home you feel fine?


 no not realy


----------



## Hue_Hefner (Feb 19, 2016)

have you tried meds?


----------



## pasha (Jan 2, 2016)

Dougal said:


> have you tried meds?


i got it from antibiotics or anesthesia drugs after surgery so i will die but no meds


----------



## microspect (May 24, 2016)

pasha said:


> how can i leave the house without panicing anxiety shortness of breath feeling like faint dizziness and hypervigalance? help im trapped in house


You have to start slowly. don't rush thing or that will make it worse. Why don't you walk around the block? Make that this weeks Goal. Maybe hold on to an ice cube, it will take your mind off your anxiety and focus your attention on the coldness of the ice.

Question, how do you get groceries?


----------



## pasha (Jan 2, 2016)

microspect said:


> You have to start slowly. don't rush thing or that will make it worse. Why don't you walk around the block? Make that this weeks Goal. Maybe hold on to an ice cube, it will take your mind off your anxiety and focus your attention on the coldness of the ice.
> 
> Question, how do you get groceries?


living with parents


----------



## Aleks_ (May 13, 2016)

My house is like my sanctuary but one thing you need to be careful of is don't spend too much time there. Your almost putting yourself in solitary confinement and that can make people even go insane, just take it slow and try and do little things outside, like going to the corner store and picking up a snack.


----------



## pasha (Jan 2, 2016)

[quote name="TheHope" post="373851" timestamp="1466263930"]

Your almost putting yourself in solitary confinement and that can make people even go insane,

wht do u mean by goong insane scared ????


----------



## Aleks_ (May 13, 2016)

Obviously isolating your self is no good for you own sanity, You need to connect with the outside world however scary it may be


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2016)

I've been there.

I couldn't leave the house for four days because of how intense the derealization was going outside. You just have to slowly ease back into it, like dipping your toe in a pool. Sit outside for a few minutes one day, then a few more minutes the next day, then try walks. You need to be able to go outside because the next step is getting help.


----------



## Alex617 (Sep 23, 2015)

You probably have agoraphobia, you need professional help to learn to deal with this, by the sounds of it you aren't in the state of mind to tackle this issue on your own.


----------



## Chelsea (Aug 10, 2011)

It's really simple, actually. So, you have this problem where you are "stuck" in your house. Why are you stuck? Because you fear that if you go out, you will get a panic attack, lose control of yourself and people will look at you weird. Is this your biggest fear? The only way that you will EVER be able to get through this, is to actually go and face it. Get mad at it and go outside out of spite and see what happens. Go see your friend. Go to the store. Feel the fear and do it anyway. Only then you will be able to get "unstuck". You are not actually stuck, you know. You are stuck in your mind. And it's an illusion. You do not need any meds or anything to get out of this, you just need to face it.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

What if you feel as stuck inside as you feel outside? Like it doesn't really matter where you are?


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2016)

Without attempting to diagnose you at all as I'm obviously not qualified to do so, it sounds like you are experiencing agoraphobia in some form, and I know from my own experience how debilitating it can be.

The Wikipedia page on the subject is really very good, providing lots of useful information and links:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agoraphobia


----------



## pasha (Jan 2, 2016)

mezona said:


> What if you feel as stuck inside as you feel outside? Like it doesn't really matter where you are?


i feel that too


----------



## Aleks_ (May 13, 2016)

Same here


----------

